# Need to find a light fixture similar to this...



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I've scoured the internet, no idea why this is so hard to find! I just need an outdoor LED Spotlight (recessed) that has roughly around 10 LEDs in it, like this one has. It doesn't need to be identical to this, as it is going on a different building in a different location. I simply cannot find this anywhere, nothing even close, no idea why!! It's literally just an LED spotlight that is recessed, but impossible to find. it's a spotlight so it doesn't have reflective trims or anything. Just has the LEDs pushed up against the front and shoots light down, no reflector trim! Wondering if anyone knows where I can find this, a google search seems impossible for some mind blowing reason.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Pull it out and look for model number, manuf name, etc.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> Pull it out and look for model number, manuf name, etc.


Unfortunately I haven't been able to yet . I'll keep trying whenever I'm around this Hangar but the owner is never there. I've been going to this airport off and on for months and there is never any activity at this Hangar. I guess I could just get my extension ladder out and pull one down to check, but knowing my luck this is when the guy will pull up... If he sees me tampering with his Hangar without permission, I'm not sure what will come of that lol. Also the airport security can be a bit intense, always being nosy and pulling up on me. It's tempting though because the time spent finding something similar to this is starting to become worth the risk lol


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah screw it I'm tired of looking. Idc anymore, not going to take the risk buying something else when this is exactly what the customer wants. Here it is at night. I'll be there tomorrow, just going to risk it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Or buy all knew ones of same kind of a new kind…. I kinda typed kind a lot.
Kind


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Almost looks like someone just took a regular can, flat blacked the inside then put a par led spot bulb in it.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Almost looks like someone just took a regular can, flat blacked the inside then put a par led spot bulb in it.


I was just to say. Looks like a regular trim with an older style LED PAR lamp. Probably medium base.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm never considered that. I'll check it out tomorrow and post an update


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

dspiffy said:


> I was just to say. Looks like a regular trim with an older style LED PAR lamp. Probably medium base.


I’d be willing to bet that this is exactly what it is.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks exactly like what ACE is selling their older style PAR replacement LED spotlight/ Floodlight that screw into any parholder or R-40 accommodating can. I think newer ones have fewer but brighter LEDs. Finding any LED narrow beam spotlight is a B---h.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

LGLS said:


> It looks exactly like what ACE is selling their older style PAR replacement LED spotlight/ Floodlight that screw into any parholder or R-40 accommodating can. I think newer ones have fewer but brighter LEDs. Finding any LED narrow beam spotlight is a B---h.


I've had pretty good luck finding medium base LED PARs in just about any beam angle, what do you need?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> I've had pretty good luck finding medium base LED PARs in just about any beam angle, what do you need?


I will keep you in mind, I'm going to need some up-lighters for trees and there's a crap ton of them at a new place I bought, as well as security/ bright night lighting (motion detection and security camera with A.I. human and bear recognizing capability to trigger certain presets.) I find most typical lamps are too wide beam. I need stuff in the 9 degree to 16 degree range. Just not sure RN which trees I'm keeping, which are going to become firewood or a tree stand, etc.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like the one I put above my sink a few years ago. Ace or HD had them.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

LGLS said:


> I will keep you in mind, I'm going to need some up-lighters for trees and there's a crap ton of them at a new place I bought, as well as security/ bright night lighting (motion detection and security camera with A.I. human and bear recognizing capability to trigger certain presets.) I find most typical lamps are too wide beam. I need stuff in the 9 degree to 16 degree range. Just not sure RN which trees I'm keeping, which are going to become firewood or a tree stand, etc.


15 degrees is standard. Here are a few examples:




__





LED PAR38 Spot Light, 120W Equal | 1000Bulbs.com


Find LED - PAR38 - Spot - 120W Equal at 1000Bulbs.com. We carry a wide variety of electrical and lighting products.




www.1000bulbs.com








__





LED - PAR20 - 3000 Kelvin - Spot | 1000Bulbs.com


Focus attention on merchandise or decor with these 3000K LED PAR20 spot light bulbs. Hurry to 1000Buls.com to find more spot lights on sale!




www.1000bulbs.com








__





LED PAR30 LN Spot Light, 75W Equal | 1000Bulbs.com


Find LED - PAR30 - Long Neck - Spot - 75W Equal at 1000Bulbs.com. We carry a wide variety of electrical and lighting products.




www.1000bulbs.com




1000bulbs.com/fil/categories/led-par30-long-neck-75w-equal-spot-high-cri

If I only need 1 or 2 I'll usually get the part number from 1000 Bulbs and search for it on Amazon.

Phillips had a line of LED spots that got warmer as you dimmed them. AFAIK they were discontinued, once I could no longer find them at any of the retail sources I bought up a cache of leftovers from eBay. I have them all over my house.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Jlarson said:


> Almost looks like someone just took a regular can, flat blacked the inside then put a par led spot bulb in it.


Here with an update, finally able to make it over there! You were 100% correct! Went up there and sure enough the Par screwed right out haha. It's a Philips PAR. Here are the specs, encase anyone down the road wants to pull something off like this.

Here I'll type it out, encase the image link dies in the future.
Philips 1050 Lumens
18W 3000k 196mA 25D
120v - 60Hz
18E26PAR38-2


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

dspiffy said:


> Phillips had a line of LED spots that got warmer as you dimmed them. AFAIK they were discontinued, once I could no longer find them at any of the retail sources I bought up a cache of leftovers from eBay. I have them all over my house.


I'm by no means an expert at lighting, when it comes to "18E26PAR38-2". What do the numbers stand for? One of the reasons I ask, is I'm wondering how many degrees these are? Sense you are saying Philips discontinued these, I'm going to try and match it as close as possible (minus the 3000k, customer wants 5000k). Is that something I must do a google search on or is it easy to know everything based off the product code?


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

dspiffy said:


> 15 degrees is standard. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a stash of those too. They're actually pretty nice.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Geez man t


dspiffy said:


> 15 degrees is standard. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that intel! I'm gonna end up buying a case quantity and more because... well I bought 226 acres and I like to dance nekkid at night. I have the tech crew, gaffers and grips from Madison Sq Garden and an audio guy I know from the Cirque Du Soleil advising me on the speaker/ amp/audio systems... this stuff is surprisingly not anywhere near as expensive as I had imagined.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Geez man t
> 
> Thanks for all that intel! I'm gonna end up buying a case quantity and more because... well I bought 226 acres and I like to dance nekkid at night. I have the tech crew, gaffers and grips from Madison Sq Garden and an audio guy I know from the Cirque Du Soleil advising me on the speaker/ amp/audio systems... this stuff is surprisingly not anywhere near as expensive as I had imagined.


Before you click BUY please give me all your specs-- PAR type, preferred color temperature, etc-- and let me find you the best option.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> I'm by no means an expert at lighting, when it comes to "18E26PAR38-2". What do the numbers stand for? One of the reasons I ask, is I'm wondering how many degrees these are? Sense you are saying Philips discontinued these, I'm going to try and match it as close as possible (minus the 3000k, customer wants 5000k). Is that something I must do a google search on or is it easy to know everything based off the product code?


That's Phillips part number, not a universal code, but luckily it's made up of universal codes.

18: 18 watt
E26: Medium base
PAR38: Size of bulb

The other important numbers are on the bulb:
3000k: color temperature
25D: 25 degree beam angle (narrow flood)

Give me a minute and I'll search for the best current replacement. Do you have a preference? I normally buy from Amazon or 1000bulbs unless I'm going bulk, then CRESCO.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> I'm by no means an expert at lighting, when it comes to "18E26PAR38-2". What do the numbers stand for? One of the reasons I ask, is I'm wondering how many degrees these are? Sense you are saying Philips discontinued these, I'm going to try and match it as close as possible (minus the 3000k, customer wants 5000k). Is that something I must do a google search on or is it easy to know everything based off the product code?


I'm glad I went back and read your post. I had a list of 3000k ready to post. 

As someone who hates 5000k, I was surprised to find than 25 degree 5000k are much harder to find than 3000k. From my brief search, Phillips 468181 is your best bet. A bunch of the supply houses have them but they're cheaper on Amazon:









Philips LED Indoor/Outdoor Dimmable PAR38 25-Degree Classic Glass Flood Light Bulb: 1200-Lumen, 5000-Kelvin, 16-Watt (10-Watt Equivalent), E26 Base, Daylight - - Amazon.com


Philips LED Indoor/Outdoor Dimmable PAR38 25-Degree Classic Glass Flood Light Bulb: 1200-Lumen, 5000-Kelvin, 16-Watt (10-Watt Equivalent), E26 Base, Daylight - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> Before you click BUY please give me all your specs-- PAR type, preferred color temperature, etc-- and let me find you the best option.


I shall not fail you, falter, waiver nor yield.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

dspiffy said:


> I'm glad I went back and read your post. I had a list of 3000k ready to post.
> 
> As someone who hates 5000k, I was surprised to find than 25 degree 5000k are much harder to find than 3000k. From my brief search, Phillips 468181 is your best bet. A bunch of the supply houses have them but they're cheaper on Amazon:
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...n:9692445011&rnid=9692441011&s=hi&sr=1-4&th=1[/URL]


Damn man, thanks for putting in the time to help me out. Yeah 5k is definitely not an attractive shade. Harsh on the eyes and brings out the blemishes lol. 3k-3.5k is where it's at for me.
Really appreciate your help on this. I'd love to gain your knowledge on lighting. Do you do a lot of light designing or you just know your stuff throughout the years?
If I order from Amazon they'll arrive tomorrow! Going to install them on Tuesday. Will definitely be posting some update photos showing off the results.

Edit: Also thanks for breaking down the part number! Is 1000bulbs your go to for finding part numbers, then you'll either make the purchase or branch off to Amazon or CRESCO? Trying to pick your brain lol. You seem to know exactly what to buy depending on the circumstance.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Going to purchase from that Amazon link you provided. I'm unable to order 14 of them, without waiting 8-9 days. I think I'm going to go with the 4k, same link. At least I can get 14 by tomorrow. I think the customer will be more happy with the 4k. Worst case I can return to Amazon and purchase the 5k. Only thing I'm torn on is either getting the 950 Lumen vs 1200 Lumen. Can't make up my mind! The photo I provided on the first page is 1050, which is bright enough it seems. 1200 is awfully bright. Might go with the 950.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Going to purchase from that Amazon link you provided. I'm unable to order 14 of them, without waiting 8-9 days. I think I'm going to go with the 4k, same link. At least I can get 14 by tomorrow. I think the customer will be more happy with the 4k. Worst case I can return to Amazon and purchase the 5k. Only thing I'm torn on is either getting the 950 Lumen vs 1200 Lumen. Can't make up my mind! The photo I provided on the first page is 1050, which is bright enough it seems. 1200 is awfully bright. Might go with the 950.


If they want 5000k I would stick with 5000k. Would definitely go with the 1200. If you need a case right away check with your local suppliers.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Damn man, thanks for putting in the time to help me out. Yeah 5k is definitely not an attractive shade. Harsh on the eyes and brings out the blemishes lol. 3k-3.5k is where it's at for me.
> Really appreciate your help on this. I'd love to gain your knowledge on lighting. Do you do a lot of light designing or you just know your stuff throughout the years?
> If I order from Amazon they'll arrive tomorrow! Going to install them on Tuesday. Will definitely be posting some update photos showing off the results.
> 
> Edit: Also thanks for breaking down the part number! Is 1000bulbs your go to for finding part numbers, then you'll either make the purchase or branch off to Amazon or CRESCO? Trying to pick your brain lol. You seem to know exactly what to buy depending on the circumstance.


I am a bit of a jack of all trades/wannabe renaissance man. I've done theatrical lighting, commercial lighting design, and LED conversions. And my own home is bordering on insanity. Combination of vintage fixtures/lamps/bulbs, new smart stuff, assortment of LEDs, etc. 

I usually search 1000bulbs and Amazon separately, and then sometimes try the part number from 1000 in Amazon. eBay is also a good resource for hard to find stuff. CESCO (I say CRESCO but that's incorrect) has been great for bulk and for stuff you cant buy off the shelf. Seems they can get anything if they know what to look for.

In the early years I bought direct from the Chinese factories, and also through my local lighting specialist PKK lighting. Havent had to go either route in a decade.

I love nerding out about this stuff so happy to answer more questions.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Also ordered direct from Bulbrite for some of the bigger conversions. Wouldnt recommend it unless it's necessary, they prefer to go through their distributors so they arent always helpful going direct.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I will add, now that I'm rested (I replied last night getting home at 4am after a long job):

- When I did theatrical lighting it was all before LED. I know nothing about LED stage lights, I want to learn but there's only so much RAM in my head.

- There will be a visible different between 4000k and 5000k. 4000 is the color of a cool white fluorescent tube. 5000k is a lot bluer. Your guy will notice.

- I consider the lumen rating to be ballpark, they are not always accurate, and better to err on the side of too bright. I can find 3000k 1050 25 degree, and 5000k 1050 40 degree. I suspect the 1200 is the equivalent bulb, but it has the brighter color temperature and the brighter (more concentrated) angle.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I ordered the 4k 950 Lumen bulbs before having the opportunity to be persuaded otherwise lol. I have to be there Tuesday so had to just make a hastily decision. Why can't you give free advice sooner on a Friday night at 7pm!😂 The one thing I guess I might have going for me is that the Hangars are built out of this reflective silver looking sheet metal so hopefully that'll help give off the appearance of 5k. The thing is, the customer didn't specifically say 5k actually. He's just making the assumption that he's going to like the look of a whiter looking light up against that silver metal more so than a 3k. He pointed out a wall pack near by that he liked the color on, which was a 5k after checking it out. Hopefully he's content in the end though. If not, the fix won't be too bad. I have a scissor lift sitting down at the Hangar so if I have to unscrew them all and put in 5ks, at least it won't be a migraine lol.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope you're collecting the private jet tax on that job.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly I sometimes wonder why I sacrifice so much of my free time to bend over backwards to save a dollar for people with LITERAL endless amounts of $. My supervisor already found an option for $450 a fixture that would have worked no problem. I just couldn't give in to such silliness. After all though, I am just a Journeyman (hopefully not for long ; ) in the field. To be honest, this isn't truly my job to go out and hunt this stuff down. So as much as I want to care by taking control and doing what I feel is right, in the end my job title and salary won't reflect the time spent on the little things which matter to me but not to others. I guess I go out of my way because it's fun to learn, and I always enjoy the challenge. Whenever I decide to go off on my own, it'll be nice to have this knowledge down anyhow. I do agree undoubtingly though, this customer (which is the owner of the airport and owns multiple multimillion dollar hangars, as well as in other states) is getting quite the fair price on effort/time vs $ for this job. I'm overdue for a real vacation so maybe I'll try bargaining in a trip to the Bahamas before I'm done 😎.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Unfortunately I ordered the 4k 950 Lumen bulbs before having the opportunity to be persuaded otherwise lol. I have to be there Tuesday so had to just make a hastily decision. Why can't you give free advice sooner on a Friday night at 7pm!😂 The one thing I guess I might have going for me is that the Hangars are built out of this reflective silver looking sheet metal so hopefully that'll help give off the appearance of 5k. The thing is, the customer didn't specifically say 5k actually. He's just making the assumption that he's going to like the look of a whiter looking light up against that silver metal more so than a 3k. He pointed out a wall pack near by that he liked the color on, which was a 5k after checking it out. Hopefully he's content in the end though. If not, the fix won't be too bad. I have a scissor lift sitting down at the Hangar so if I have to unscrew them all and put in 5ks, at least it won't be a migraine lol.


For me, the satisfaction of doing the job to my standards is more important than anything else.

This is why I work in another field more often than not.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Got the Hangar lights up! I really like the way they turned out. The angle beam fits perfect at 25 degrees. The doors are 10' wide, 13' tall. Customer is very happy. Want to thank everyone again for sharing your knowledge and helping me achieve this look!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

So what's behind those doors?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> So what's behind those doors?


secret stuff


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad you asked lol. There's a pretty large jet in the left hangar, along with a smaller sized jet for maybe 10 passengers. The hangar on the right has a large classic car collection with a massive 2 story RV that's just insane, along with 3-4 small 2 passenger airplanes and a really crazy looking 2 passenger jet with a single jet engine on top of the aircraft, hard to describe but it's something out of The Jetsons. The jet is fast as hell though. The owner of that jet flies himself to business trips and back within hours. Last week he went from Houston to Dallas, did his business, came back and I saw him within 4 hours of him leaving lol.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Got the Hangar lights up! I really like the way they turned out. The angle beam fits perfect at 25 degrees. The doors are 10' wide, 13' tall. Customer is very happy. Want to thank everyone again for sharing your knowledge and helping me achieve this look!
> View attachment 160682
> View attachment 160681


Looks great. I personally prefer narrow beam angles, I like this look.

What color temp are those?


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

They're sitting at 4k. 950 Lumens. *The center of the can is roughly 5"-6" from the wall. Yeah I'm now a big fan of narrow beam.

Edit: Ah one other thing I found important. I had to make sure the lamps weren't sunken inside the trim. You don't want the light reflecting at all off the trim piece (if the trim is reflective). It'll defeat the purpose of trying to achieve the angled beam look. I just made sure I bought trims that are the same size as the PAR38 lamps, so the lamp sat flush with the end of the trim.


----------

